

If You’re Not On Facebook, It’s Time To Get Over Yourself - chadp
http://gizmodo.com/#!top/5792570

======
mattgreenrocks
The author seems a bit too proud of Facebook. (Actually, it creeps me out
whenever someone blogs passionately in defense of a product.) Maybe abstainers
just don't want to deal with it? I know several people like that. They don't
think they're better than anyone, they're just content to let it pass them by.

------
cafard
"Everyone knows one of those self righteous Facebook abstainers."

Yep, I see him every morning when I shave.

"Except really, these people aren't defending anything except antisocial,
extremely annoying behavior. And if you're one of them, you need to stop."

Who am I annoying? I have about one friend who posts stuff on Facebook, and
whose information I might care to see. Sorry, PK.

"Facebook is the most important way we touch our friends online, period."

For some value of "we".

"Birthdays, parties, Passover seders, graduations--they're all organized on
Facebook."

They all can be organized on Facebook. (Though "birthdays"--are we organizing
a birth?) Also on 3x5 index cards, with telephone calls, or by runner.

No doubt, in many respects I should get over myself. But this fellow isn't the
one to tell me.

------
gersh
How did Zuckerberg build such a cult following? You're crazy if you don't use
this service. Even Apple hasn't achieved that.

------
copypasteweb
><http://gizmodo.com/#..>.

Broken link.

------
pwg
Facebook == The new AOL

